
That iPhone Is Missing a Keyboard - jcwentz
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/13/technology/13phone.html?ex=1339387200&en=a36bb86d614c06b7&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
koolmoe
I think the lack of a physical keyboard will have minimal impact on the
success or failure of the iPhone.

Consider that millions of users adapted to the clunky text message interfaces
of their cell phones. They aren't going to balk at a virtual keyboard,
especially when the tradeoff is that you get a much larger screen for viewing
video. A consumer that wouldn't buy the phone for lack of a physical keyboard
probably isn't in the target market anyway.

~~~
earthboundkid
I was going to say the same thing. The whole article is mispremised. If you
think, "Who would switch to a virtual keyboard from a real keyboard?" you'll
have questions about the iPhone. If you ask, "Who wouldn't switch to a virtual
keyboard from a cellphone 0 - 9 layout?" you'll understand the market the
iPhone is targeting.

It's a consumer product, not a business product. The idea for the iPhone is
that in 5 years everyone age 14-24 will have one, just as has already happened
to the iPod.

------
brett
What if we wait until it comes out and someone has used it and _then_ start
reviewing its features?

------
palish
If only they had put a USB slot on it and opened up the platform for
development entirely. It would take off like nothing else. I mean, security?
Okay.. Don't allow the developers to access the network. Past that, let them
do everything to the damn device that they want to.

Doesn't Steve remember the Apple II? It was so successful because it was
programmable and had expansion slots.

~~~
staunch
_"...and had expansion slots._

I don't think he does remember or agrees. Jobs was always against that kind of
expansion. He's a control freak. Why let other people ruin perfection? Wozniak
says that's the only real heated argument they ever had.

Still. I wouldn't bet against Jobs knowing what's up. He was definitely right
about the minimalist iPod. I want a fold out keyboard anyway.

~~~
leoc
True; the original Macintosh is well known for having no slots, and for that
matter no cursor keys.

------
maliciouskitty
The iPhone has bluetooth right?!

In the worst case, pretty sure it is no brainer to hookup an Apple Wireless
Keyboard or even a cheapo PC bluetooth keyboard with it.

